# Aoshi GTSM Vs X-man Shadow M



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

Please improve the review quality,

and give an unbiased review yo.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Please improve the review quality,
> 
> and give an unbiased review yo.


Unbiased? Please explain, I am not sponsored by anyone so as far as I am concerned it was unbiased


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

Unbiased in the sense, that you have to not compare the cube with its previous failed versions (Moyu Weishi).
And you just have to compare the performance aspect.

JRCuber does a good job in doing so.
You can mention the previous versions of the 6x6s that were released but nothing more than that yo.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Unbiased in the sense, that you have to not compare the cube with its previous failed versions (Moyu Weishi).
> And you just have to compare the performance aspect.
> 
> JRCuber does a good job in doing so.
> You can mention the previous versions of the 6x6s that were released but nothing more than that yo.


Thanks, it may be a good idea, the only problem is that I don't have the previous versions to compare them to.


----------



## TheCuberCubes (Jan 2, 2019)

Aoshi


----------



## Tabe (Jan 3, 2019)

OK, I didn't watch more than the first couple minutes. My suggestions will probably tell you why:

1) The time at the beginning is kind of wasted - talking about lube, the Wuhua v1, the Red that you don't even own, etc. If you're comparing two cubes, talk about those two cubes, especially in the intro.

2) You absolutely *MUST* close your drapes. As-is, we've got almost half the screen taken up by blinding sunlight.

3) Relating to #2, the stuff you're trying to show with the Shadow and pops simply doesn't show up because of the angle you're using. And, even if it did, we couldn't see it because it's in the blinding sunlight area of the video.


----------

